# And were done, good note though!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Willow kidded w/ twin does yesterday, my total 9 does and 8 bucks! Lost 3 does and a buck though, bad start, but great finish!

Here they are (my current favorite pic of them),


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow theyre adorable!

sorry you a couple, but you have some great kids to show for your efforts!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your kidding season! :stars: :wahoo:  
Sorry for your losses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute.... a big congrats... :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I love that Black faced doe!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on a great end...they are just adorable!

Sorry you lost a couple though :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That top picture is too darn cute!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you, I like them both, but I have to admit the bucksin is my favorite, if I hadn't already committed to keeping Dixie's doe I'd be keeping her!


----------

